# Maximale reichweite von USB / DVI



## Jared566 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang die Maximale reichweite von DVI und USB sind?

Ich würd mein Rechner gern in den Keller stellen um dann die Leitungen hoch zu legen.. Dann wirds in meinem Zimmer wenigstens leiser 

Gibt es spürbare Latenzen bei so langen Übertragungswegen?

Ich nehme start an das ich einen Verstärker dafür brauche.... Allerdings habe ich auch schon USB/DVI-to-Netzwerk Adapter gesehen. Kann ich so was nutzen (vor allem zum Zocken)?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Dezember 2010)

also laut
USB-FAQ-27000 Wie lang dürfen USB Kabel maximal sein?
sollten bei USB bis zu 45m kein Prolem sein mit einem USB-Cat5-Adapter. Den aber bitte nicht in einen Switch stecken 

DVI-Kabel gibts auch bis 25m. Da aber bitte auf Qualität und Preis achten, bei zu billigen Kabel könnte es schon probleme geben. Muss aber auch nicht das 100€ Kabel sein.

Da sich das Signal in Kabel mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet sind keine nennenswerten Letenzen zu erwarten.


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Dezember 2010)

Anmerkungen (meine Erfahrungen ; ich betreibe meinen PC im "Arbeitszimmer" und habe HDMI / USB / SOUND -Kabel bis zum 42 Zoll Plasma im Wohnzimmer verlegt)

USB KANN schon ab 5-10 Meter problematisch werden ohne "Repeater". Das tritt hauptsächlich dann ein wenn du am USB Geräte dran hast die ein bisschen Saft/Strom ziehen wollen. 

Ich persönlich habe ein 10Meter USB Kabel und daran ein USB-Hub von Belkin. Das belkin-hub hat einen extra Netzstecker um die Geräte (8 Ports) ausreichend versorgen zu können.

Beispiel aus der Praxis: 
Eine externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte zieht normal seinen saft direkt vom usb-port. Das ist bei nem 10meter kabel UND 8port-hub dann natürlich problematisch wenn sonst noch geräte am hub hängen. Sobald ich aber das hub mit netzstecker verbinde, ist es kein problem mehr.


HDMI ist mit einigermaßen hochwertigem Kabel 10 Meter kein problem (tipp an dich: nimm hdmi wenn möglich weil da kann man unter umständen den sound auch gleich in einem kabel mitverlegen... weil bei deinen kabel-überlegungen fehlt bis etz irgendwie der sound... dvi liefert NUR BILD *g*)

Ich persönlich habe übrigens beim HDMI auf ein günstiges "amazon basics" (eigenmarke von amazon.de) hdmi-kabel zurückgegriffen. es ist ziemlcih günstig und von der qualität liefert es mir über 10 meter 1080p (also 1920x1080 p)

analoge soundkabel habe ich auch noch zusätzlich verlegt, weil manchmal nutze ich den fernseher auch als "stereoanlage" im wohnzimmer (wenn das bild schwarz bleibt zieht der plasma nahezu 0 strom). die analogen soundkabel machen bei 10meter kabellänge auch keine probleme (kein qualitätsverlust MIT MEINEN OHREN HÖRBAR).



PS:

dieses usb-netzwerk-dingsbums oder übers stromnetz-sachen kann ich persönlich NICHT empfehlen. gibt unter umständen nur ärger und könnte auch qualitativ nicht dasselbe sein. vorallem bei der übertragungsqualität... ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 0815-geräte 1080p schaufeln... hier bin ich aber kein profi. ich weiss nur dass ich bei diesen dingern schon öfter probleme bei bekannten gesehen habe.


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Dezember 2010)

Doppelpost:

so als nette idee (da du ja den tower im keller stehen haben willst):

denk auch wegen "einschalten und ausschalten" an eine smarte lösung:

ich habe im bios "wake on keyboard" eingeschalten aber das ausschalten mit keyboard (ich habe da eine "power" sondertaste auf meinem keyboard) deaktiviert.

wenn du also "oben" im zimmer vorm bildschirm sitzt könntest du SO eventuell ohne runtergehen den pc hochfahren


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Warum in den Keller und nicht einfach vor die Tür? Warum nicht erstmal leisere Kühlung versuchen? ^^

Und ist Dein PC die ganze Nacht an, oder wie? Was für ne hardware hast du, btw?


----------



## Jared566 (16. Dezember 2010)

@Herbboy

Weil plane mein System aufzurüsten.. (Server Board + 2x Opteron Prozzi) und ich denke nicht, dass es dafür eine flüsterleise Kühlung gibt  Obwohl.. wo ich so darüber nachdenke... Ne Wasserkühlung wäre ne Option ^^

Daher dacht ich: im Keller störts niemanden.

Und ja mein PC soll dann auch nächtelang durchfalten 


Mfg Jared


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds ja ne coole idee, im Keller. Gefällt mir, da ist die Lautstärke dann egal, und man kann ordentlich durchzugsstarke (orkanähnliche) Lüfter verwenden. 

Zum USB-Netzwerk ding: Diese Adapter verwenden lediglich ein Netzwerkkabel und dessen Stecker. Nicht aber Ethernet. Die verwenden halt das hochwertigere Kabel. Somit sollte usb 2.0 eigentlich auch kein Problem machen.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Ich finds ja ne coole idee, im Keller. Gefällt mir, da ist die Lautstärke dann egal, und man kann ordentlich durchzugsstarke (orkanähnliche) Lüfter verwenden.


OT: Hab 3x 1HE Racks im Keller @ 60+ dbA. Hört man schon durch die geschlossene Tür


----------



## kress (16. Dezember 2010)

> Weil plane mein System aufzurüsten.. (Server Board + 2x Opteron Prozzi) und ich denke nicht, dass es dafür eine flüsterleise Kühlung gibt  Obwohl.. wo ich so darüber nachdenke... Ne Wasserkühlung wäre ne Option ^^



Muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben.
Eine gute Luftkühlung wie z.b. 2 Scythe Mugen 2 's sind doch auch schon flüsterleise.



> OT: Hab 3x 1HE Racks im Keller @ 60+ dbA. Hört man schon durch die geschlossene Tür



Ja da is halt die Vorraussetzung, dass man nicht in Racks baut, sondern nen Bigtower nimmt.

Aber mit Luftkühlung geht das schon.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ja da is halt die Vorraussetzung, dass man nicht in Racks baut, sondern nen Bigtower nimmt.


Japp. Bei mir ist es halt aus Platzgründen nich anders möglich, aber die laufen auch eh nicht 24/7 durch, die Stromrechnung würde explodieren


----------



## Jared566 (16. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> OT: Hab 3x 1HE Racks im Keller @ 60+ dbA. Hört man schon durch die geschlossene Tür



läuft darüber dein Office PC? oder was hast du dort alles drauf? ^^


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> läuft darüber dein Office PC? oder was hast du dort alles drauf? ^^


Ich habe nen 24/7 Server (Atom D510), der für File-, Web- und Mail-Dienste zuständig ist. Rackserver A ist als Backup für den Atom und zusätzlicher Datenbank- und Java EE Entwicklungsserver gedacht, auf Server B läuft nen Windows 2003 Terminal Server und dann wäre da noch ein Experimentier-Server, den ich mir notfalls auch zersemmeln kann


----------



## Jared566 (16. Dezember 2010)

achso  ich dachte du hättest so was, was ich vor habe 

ich werd mich mal ein wenig schlau machen... evtl. kann ich mir ja auch selber nen adapter basteln 

Mfg Jared


----------

